# Emp Scorpion Stinger



## Blueberry (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,
New here.

So I went to get my scorpion last night after 6+ yrs of wanting one.But when I went to get him,the scorpions all had their stingers removed.When I asked about it,I was told they are not allowed on the island of Newfoundland unless their stingers/tails are chopped off.Does anyone know how true this is? I can't find any info on this anywhere.

Also will it cause him (or her...haven't sexed it yet) any problems in the future? It seems to be acting normal and appears healthy otherwise.

I swore in the past I saw scorpions with their tails intact...so I don't know.But all of them last night had no stinger...so any thoughts?

Edit to add picture:

Reactions: Angry 1


----------



## llamastick (Feb 20, 2011)

That's just... wrong. Never heard of such a law existing anywhere. Wtf.

It should be fine... emps pretty much don't sting after 3rd instar or so. Still, wtf.


----------



## Arachnethegreek (Feb 20, 2011)

llamastick said:


> That's just... wrong. Never heard of such a law existing anywhere. Wtf.
> 
> It should be fine... emps pretty much don't sting after 3rd instar or so. Still, wtf.


It's actually a fairly common misconception here in canada, we have no native scorps or t's thus the majority of the populace thinks that t's can be devenomized or that because the import of venomous snakes is governed by specific laws and importation liscences it means that anything with venom must be made "safe" 
@OP you said you got the scorp in Newfie, was it from an experienced invert specialist, or just the run of the mill petshop that has fluffy bunnies too? Just a curiosity. Also, check the local bylaws, it could be something as simple as that community saying "no poisonous bugs" and the store having to abide by it, rediculous tho it is


----------



## Blueberry (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree it is wrong.The scorpions are mutilated in my opinion.I know these guys don't use their stinger as often as other species,but I guess they do it for safety anyway? It is still stupid in my opinion.But as long it won't affect the scorp down the road...

And I got it from a normal pet store that sells everything else and whose advice I take with a grain of salt and do my own research.They are who told me the scorpions HAVE to have their stingers cut off.I looked,but can't find info saying this is true,that is why I am asking you guys.

There are no local enthusiasts and knowledgeable people here who sell scorpions and tarantulas and other critters...because if I had another option I would of took it instead of going to this store.


----------



## Athelas (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that. Ungh.

Here in the U.S. I have had any number of unfortunate experiences with pet stores - especially chains that seem to hire anybody who will work for minimum wage. I would be curious to know if such laws are really on the books in Newfoundland or if it is just a rumor that took hold in the pet-trade community (or maybe even just that store?).

Do you know if your scorpion has molted since the sting was removed? (from the picture it seems like a fresh wound) I think the next molt will serve as an indicator of health. If he/she gets through the molt ok I suspect it will be ok. (of course if it is an adult we're past that milestone...)

Scott

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Interested in animal behavior? Visit The Birds and the Bees: Things you were
afraid to ask about the secret lives of animals.  http://bird-n-bee.blogspot.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Upjohn252 (Feb 20, 2011)

This looks like misinterpretation of the law by the pet store, if that law even exists.  It makes far more sense to ban the importation of the animal outright, rather than some hair-brained amputation in an attempt to make an already harmless scorpion species safe.  As we all know the stinger will 
regenerate on the next molt which makes amputation pointless.
This activity is an insult to the hobby and to the enthusiasts who respect these creatures in their natural, unaltered state.  Very sad indeed.


----------



## scorpionmom (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, that is pretty lame. I could see why they would worry and why they might to it for other scorpions, but cutting off the stinger of an emperor scorpion is like pulling the stinger out of a bee. People should gain some knowledge about scorpions and other such creatures instead of fearing them.

Your scorpion should be fine. I have heard of scorpions loosing their tails due to predators, fights, etc. Unfortunately, it will not likely grow back, but the scorpion should be okay.


----------



## afs rock (Feb 20, 2011)

thats just retarded who would do that to an animal if i were you i just wouldn't buy from them maybe you can buy from an online dealer so you don't have to listen to their crap


----------



## EndlessForms (Feb 20, 2011)

thats one of the dumbest things i've heard. someone needs to explain to the authorities that their venom is as harmless and a bee sting...they don't ban bees do they? gosh do they have the same law for T's?!  i don't even wanna think about it..


----------



## AzJohn (Feb 20, 2011)

That one looks like it should be fine. I've seen a few that were cut off closer to the body, that could dammage the anus and cause problems. I've had several scorpions that were missing things, legs, claws, stingers, ect. As long as they can catch food and kill it they do fine. Like scorpionmom said it won't grow back. They can still breed and everything. Breed them then raise some intact babies.


----------



## Suidakkra (Feb 20, 2011)

That is rather sad. And to think we live in a society where people are regarded as being more intelligent than the past generations. 

It is amazing how ignorant people are of self-education, especially when information is easier to obtain now than any other time in history.

All it takes is a brief second to search for information on a species, but they would rather result to barbarianism.

Hope there arent any bees in Newfoundland.


----------



## Blueberry (Feb 20, 2011)

I know,while I think my scorpion is a beautiful animal,it is almost pitiful seeing his tail chopped off...

He is acting normal though and looks healthy otherwise..not skinny or anything.I am not sure if he molted yet,I only got him a few days ago.He is not as big as others I have seen though,so I am assuming he is not full grown yet?   



afs rock said:


> thats just retarded who would do that to an animal if i were you i just wouldn't buy from them maybe you can buy from an online dealer so you don't have to listen to their crap


Do you know of any reputable ones that would ship to Canada/Newfoundland? 
I am not looking to get another right now,but it would be nice to have a dealer lined up.I much rather buy from someone reputable and knowledgeable then a crappy pet store with stupid myths/ideas about animals.


----------



## AttChiT (Feb 21, 2011)

now thats just wrong!.. hmm in my theory,

the one selling you that scorp maybe had that thing for quite a while now WITHOUT the stinger. and sold it to you otherwise.. and made stories about it coz you were all excited of the pet.. but.. idk ..  maybe but it just looks weird


----------



## Blueberry (Feb 21, 2011)

My scorpion has a stinger now! 

I just went in and he has a stinger now...I didn't think they could grow them back? I assume he molted,but I don't see a skin around? 

I new to owning scorpions,so I probably sound stupid now...but he definitely didn't have a stinger when I got him,as you can see in the picture...but he clearly has one now.I have pictures,though I have not uploaded them yet.

I was under the impression they couldn't re-grow their stinger?


----------



## scorpionmom (Feb 21, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> My scorpion has a stinger now!
> 
> I just went in and he has a stinger now...I didn't think they could grow them back? I assume he molted,but I don't see a skin around?
> 
> ...


Well, that is rare, and unlike tarantulas, spiders, etc. most scorpions do not regrow lost appendages. We do not mean to give you incorrect information. You're lucky. We are glad it is okay.


----------



## Blueberry (Feb 21, 2011)

No,I don't think you gave me incorrect info at all.
From everything I am reading,it says it is not common,though there does seem to be conflicting advice from everything I read...but she (I managed to sex her and I have a female) definitely has a stinger now.I will get pictures up tomorrow.

I don't think she is full grown,so I assume she molted and it regenerated? I don't know,I have no answers.I am just glad she looks normal now.


----------



## llamastick (Feb 22, 2011)

That's... odd. It should be fairly obvious if she molted. Really fat and greyish matte -> really skinny and glossy black/purple.


----------



## John Bokma (Feb 22, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> she (I managed to sex her and I have a female) definitely has a stinger now.


In that case I am quite sure you just missed it the first time, or the Arachnid fairy found the coin I put under my pillow last night and fixed your scorpion


----------



## AzJohn (Feb 22, 2011)

When I was a kid my family was watching some neighbors finches, One died, we were pretty sure it was our cat somehow. Maybe scared it to death or somthing. Anyways we bought a new finch and never told a soul.


----------



## patrick86 (Feb 23, 2011)

You can get some captive bred Emps from these folks I believe. http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/English/English.htm

Good luck.


----------



## afs rock (Feb 23, 2011)

:clap: :clap: woo yeah you scorp has a telson


----------



## Michiel (Feb 24, 2011)

Are you sure it is a telson?

I think it is a hoax that all scorpions have telsons, never seen one in mine....


----------



## afs rock (Feb 25, 2011)

telsons are the thing that the stinger is attachted to


----------



## Michiel (Feb 25, 2011)

afs rock said:


> telsons are the thing that the stinger is attachted to


Oh really?

PS. I was being sarcastic
PS. 2. Btw, telson is the name for the aculeus (what you call stinger) and venom vesicle together...


----------



## John Bokma (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't forget the SAT in some species ;-)


----------



## Michiel (Feb 25, 2011)

John Bokma said:


> Don't forget the SAT in some species ;-)


LOL, and the dorsolateral and lateral granules?


----------



## BCscorp (Feb 25, 2011)

I couldn't find anything on the NL/Labrador gov't. website on scorpions at all.
You will have to check your municipal regulations.


----------



## Chrome69 (Feb 26, 2011)

Extremely wrong, the person who told you this is clearly no knowledgeable about scorpions in the slightest, i'm surprised they could correctly identify it. There is no law in canada nor a law in any province about venomous insects or arachnids, there may be municiple laws but none say you need to chop off stingers to have the critter, that's just silly.

Chopping off the telson on scorpions is extremely bad, it's like chopping the (not to be vulgar) asshole off a human, literally. The place between the stinger and the next tail segment is where it secretes its feces so nipping it there is like nipping its butt.


----------

